# Uber continuously breaking their own vehicle rules



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I know that it isn't probably very much of a shock that the biggest rule breaker for Uber is Uber themselves. I'm constantly seeing them accepting cars with suicide doors and only two passenger seats in the rear. What is up with this company?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> I know that it isn't probably very much of a shock that the biggest rule breaker for Uber is Uber themselves. I'm constantly seeing them accepting cars with suicide doors and only two passenger seats in the rear. What is up with this company?


We have no idea what kind of cars we are reviewing from America . . .

RESOLVED


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ha! I know. When I started I was driving a GMC Sierra. It's 4 doors, but not on the list. No problem. My friend drives a BMW i3 - very small with the suicide doors. No problem. 

They pretty much accept everyone because of the turn over. They are slowly killing the brand by lowering the bar on service with worse and worse vehicles on the road.


----------



## flw (Jul 13, 2015)

I know Uber is getting low on drivers in some markets due to last New Years rate cut nation wide and in my area up'ed the new driver bonus from $300 to $700. So I see the motivation for Uber to break their own rules to get every possible pas in a ride. Thats also added motivation for Uber to really get the automated cars online and in production which has been expanded in several cities at this point.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

flw said:


> I know Uber is getting low on drivers in some markets due to last New Years rate cut nation wide and in my area up'ed the new driver bonus from $300 to $700. So I see the motivation for Uber to break their own rules to get every possible pas in a ride. Thats also added motivation for Uber to really get the automated cars online and in production which has been expanded in several cities at this point.


I would love to see an autonomous car deal with all the construction I encountered today.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Uber dropped Town Car off the Uber Black list. I asked the uber guy what was on the new uber black cars list. He showed me the list. Bentley, Rolls, Mayback, Mercedes C Class, ect. Absurd! Nuts!


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Uber dropped Town Car off the Uber Black list. I asked the uber guy what was on the new uber black cars list. He showed me the list. Bentley, Rolls, Mayback, Mercedes C Class, ect. Absurd! Nuts!


I would think anyone that could afford those cars, would not need or want to drive for Uber!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I find it funny how they refuse nice big luxury cars like Lincoln Town Cars but allow tiny little sport sedans like Mercedes C Class and BMW 3 series which have little backseats and are not comfortable to get in and out of.

When we going to get uber retro and have a bunch of restored Checker Marathons and 60's Inpalas running around? I'd totally run a '65 Impala sedan for this and I would get low 20s for mileage with a straight six and three speed on the column.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I dont know what Lyft vehicle requirements are. I was driving in SF yesterday. Couldn't help but notice the Lyft office in San Franciso, highly visible from the 101 freeway, just south of Vermont St. exit. Old pink/purple "70s panel van mounted on a 30 foot pole. it looked hilarious. I actually pulled off the freewat to go to the office and see about Lyft driving. I got more Uber pings and never made it.


----------

